# الاله فى المسيحية



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الاب والابن والروح القدس ثلاثة لافرق بينهم وهم 

اله واحد وثلاثة اقانيم ولا يفترقان ابدا

ارسل الله الابن اى كلمته اى نفسه لان الاب والابن على حسب 

قولكم واحد فى الجسد 

لو كان الله هو الذى تجسد فما مدلول هذه الايات

*ماجاء في انجيل لوقا [ 4: 34 ] من قول المسيح : (( لا بد لي أن أبشر المدن الأخرى بملكوت الله لأني لهذا أرسلت )) *

* قال ارسلت*

* إنجيل لوقا [ 7 : 16 ] ان المسيح بعدما أحيا الميت الذي هو ابن وحيد لإمرأة أرملة حدث ان جميع الناس الحاضرين مجدوا الله قائلين : (( قد قام فينا نبي عظيم ، وتفقد الله شعبه وذاع هذا الخبر في منطقة اليهودية وفي جميع النواحي المجاورة . ))*

قالوا نبيى ولم يقولوا اله 

* بإنجيل لوقا [ 24 : 19 ] : أن تلميذين من تلاميذ المسيح وصفوه بالنبوه وهو يخاطبهم ولم ينكر عليهم هذا الوصف فكانا يقولان :(( يسوع الناصري الذي كان إنساناً نبيـاً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب . ))*

 
* ورد بإنجيل متى [ 21 : 10 ، 11 ] ان المسيح لما دخل أورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها وسألت من هذا ؟ فكانت الاجابة من الجموع الغفيرة من المؤمنين والتلاميذ الذين دخلوا مع المسيح مدينة القدس هي : ((هذا يسوع النبـي من ناصرة الجليل ))*

* ورد بإنجيل يوحنا [ 6 : 14 ] ان الناس الذين رأوا معجزة تكثير الطعام التي صنعها المسيح فآمنوا بها قالوا : (( إن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبــي الآتي إلى العالم )) فأقرهم المسيح ولم ينكر عليهم وصفهم له بالنبوة *

* جاء في إنجيل متى [ 13 : 57 ] ان المسيح لما رأى أهل الناصرة يحاربونه وينكرون معجزاته رد عليهم قائلاً : (( ليس نبي بلاكرامة إلا في وطنه وفي بيته )) *

*لم يقل انه اله *

*اما عن الروح القدس لو كان اله فما مدلول هذه الايات*

(قال هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أُعطي بعد) يوحنا 39:7


--( الآن نفسي قد اضطربت . و مذا أقول ؟ أيها الآب نجني من هذه الساعة . ولكن لأجل هذا لأتيت الى هذه الساعة) يوحنا 27:12
لمذا استغاث المسيح بالأب و ليس بالروح القدس؟ أليس الروح القدس هو جعل المؤمنون بالمسيح يقومون بمعجزات عظيمة؟ لمذا لم يستغث به المسيح؟ 

(أنا و الآب واحد) يوحنا 30:10

أين الروح القدس؟؟


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

وسؤال اخر المسيح ابن الله كما تقولون وولد من غير اب

فلماذا يوجد فى الانجيل نسب المسيح يوجد نسبين انا لا اذكر عددهم لكن اذكر انكم تقولون ان احدهم 

نسب المسيح والاخر نسب مريم ولكن انا اسال عن نسب المسيح من اين جاء هذا النسب 

وهو ولد من غير اب وفى كلا النسبين لايوجد كلمه الله مع انكم تقولون انه ابن الله


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اختي العزيزة 

ارى انك تقفزين من موضوع الى آخر ، وكلهم يدورون حول نفس المحور 

اسألك بصراحة (واسألي نفسك ايضا ) هل تسألين فعلا بغرض ان تعرفي على ماذا نبني ايماننا 
ام تسألين لغرض المجادلة واقتطاع النص من سياقه لكي تصلي الى استنتاج انت وضعتيه مسبقا .

نصيحة من القلب ، الايمان المسيحي عميق وعريض ومرتفع ، هو مثل شجرة قوية لها جذور عميقة واغصان تطاول السماء ، فهو ليس وليد الامس ، وغير مبني على اختراعات او خيالات ، بل مبني على اعلان الله الصادق في الكتاب المقدس ، وباثبات وبرهان السيد المسيح نفسه .

الان ، هل تريدين حقا المعرفة ، ام غرضك المجادلة ؟؟؟


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

انا لا اقفز من موضوع الى اخر انا اريد ان اسال فى نفس الموضوع ولكنى اعتقد انه سيخاف المنتدى وان لم يخالفة لم انتقل الى موضوع اخر


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

انا محبة جداااا لان اعرف على اى شئ تبنوا ايمانكم


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

من فضلك هل اذا سالت فى نفس الموضوع عن نفس الحوار مخالف للقوانين ام لا


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا السؤال الاول لك :

هل تعتقدين ان الكتاب المقدس عندما يقول عن المسيح ابن الله ، فهذا معناه ان الله تزوج امرأة وتريدين ان يظهر هذا في نسب المسيح ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*منعا للتشوية 
لك الموضوع استاذ/ نيو مان لتخطو فيه خطوة خطوة ....

ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

لا انا اعلم يا استاذ new man انكم تقولون ان الله قد تبنى المسيح روحيا


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

انا عندما سالت عن عدم وجود اسم الله لماذا لم يوجد كى يتم تاكيد نسبه الروحى لله 

ومن اين جاء اعتقد 66 نسبا للمسيح وهو ولد من غير اب


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> لا انا اعلم يا استاذ new man انكم تقولون ان الله قد تبنى المسيح روحيا


 

ولا هذا ايضا نقوله ، نحن نقول ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد، وان لقب ( ابن الله ) هو لقب لغوي نفهمه نحن بلغتنا ، ولكن ليس من ضمن معانيه ان الله تبني المسيح روحيا .

واضح ان لديك قناعات سابقة عن المسيحية تحكمين علينا بها ، وتناقشينا بها .

نصيحة ، اذا اردت ان تفهمي الايمان المسيحي ، اسألينا ونحن نجيب ، ولكن لا تضعي الاجابة على افواهنا ثم تحاسبينا عليها .

وعودة الى السؤال عن نسب المسيح .

ففي احد البشارات تم تسجيل النسب الذي ينتهي الى مريم العذراء ، وهذا اعتقد انه مفهوم لديك ، لانه مولود من مريم العذراء ميلادي معجزي .

النسب الثاني ينتهي الى يوسف النجار ، فهل تعرفين لماذا تم تسجيل النسب الى يوسف النجار ؟؟




new moon قال:


> انا عندما سالت عن عدم وجود اسم الله لماذا لم يوجد كى يتم تاكيد نسبه الروحى لله
> 
> ومن اين جاء اعتقد 66 نسبا للمسيح وهو ولد من غير اب


 
هل انت متأكدة انك قرأت الانساب في الانجيل ولم تجدي واحد منهما ينتهي الى الله ؟؟؟


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

يا استاذ انا فعلا كنت اتكلمت مع اخوة مسيحيين لكن كانوا متعصبين جدااااا وفعلا كانوا بيقولوا ان الله تبنى 

المسيح  روحيا لذلك قلت لك هذا 

لكن نسب يوسف النجار  فانا قرايت ان المسيحيين ينسبونه الى يوسف النجار لان مريم  ( عذرا ) قد  زنت 

مع اخيها


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> يا استاذ انا فعلا كنت اتكلمت مع اخوة مسيحيين لكن كانوا متعصبين جدااااا وفعلا كانوا بيقولوا ان الله تبنى
> 
> المسيح روحيا لذلك قلت لك هذا
> 
> ...


 
لا المسيحيين قالوا هذا ولا قالوا ذاك .

هل تعتقدي ان المسيحيين يقولون ان العذراء القديسة ( زنت ) ولا يتم رجمها بحسب الشرع اليهودي ؟؟ ومن هو اخوها ؟؟ 

اين في الانجيل ما تنسبينه الى انه اقوال المسيحيين ؟؟؟

مرة اخرى ، انت تضعين على افواهنا تأليفاتك وتحاسبينا عليها .

حاولي الهدوء والتركيز ، اقرأي الانجيل وحاسبينا على ماجاء فيه ، او اسألينا ونحن نجيبك .


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

والله انا لا اضع كلام انا قلت انى قرات هذا عن مريم وكان مكتوب ان يوسف هو اخوها

ولكن ما تراه خطأ صححه لى


----------



## NEW_MAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> والله انا لا اضع كلام انا قلت انى قرات هذا عن مريم وكان مكتوب ان يوسف هو اخوها
> 
> ولكن ما تراه خطأ صححه لى


 

واضح انك لم تقرأي الانجيل ، انت قرأت ما يكذب به المسلمون عليكم .

القديسة العذراء مريم حبلت بالمسيح بحلول الروح القدس عليها بدون زرع بشر .

احد البشائر سجل النسب الى مريم ( التي ولدته ) والآخر الى يوسف النجار ( رجلها ) اي زوجها بموجب العقد القانوني للزواج ، وبدون اتصال زواجي بها ، ولهذا فيوسف النجار بالنسبة لليهود هو الاب الشرعي ليسوع المسيح .


اما عن اسئلتك التي وضعتيها في مداخلتك الاولى ، فطبعا لا داع ان اقول لك انك نقلتيها عن مواقع اسلامية تحاول خداعكم ،فانت لم تقرأي الانجيل ولم تقرأي سياق هذه الايات ، فكل آية من هذه في سياقها تشرح وتجيب عن اسئلتك .

ممكن اطلب منك شيء .

لا تضعي سؤال هنا الا اذا كان من قراءاتك الخاصة في الانجيل ، اما النقل من المواقع الاسلامية فلن يقودك الا الى الخديعة الكبري التي تعيشونها وتعتقدون انكم تخدعون بها الناس ، فماذا تفعلون امام الله ؟؟

سلام الله معك


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

يا استاذ الايات التى ذكرتها فى موضوعى فهى صحيحة واسالتى انا لم انقلها ابدا واريد الاجابة على 

اسالتى اما عن معنى ابن الله فاريد ان تذطر لى معناها الصحيح طالما انها لي معناها الابن الروحى


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد ان تذكر معناها طالما معناها ليس الابن الروحى


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> اريد ان تذكر معناها طالما معناها ليس الابن الروحى




*ممكن تقول لى سؤالك اية ؟؟

اسف نيو مان .....*


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد قلت ا ستاذ نيو مان ان احد البشائر كتب نسب مريم لانها هى التى ولدته والاخر كتب نسب المسيح 

ليوسف لانه بالنسبة لليهود هو  الاب الشرعى للمسيح وبالنسبه اليكم انتم الذيين تؤمنون بالمسيح 

المسيح ينسب لمن والبشائر كتبت الكتاب بوحى من الله فكيف الله يمليه لاحد البشائر نسب مريم 

ثم يمليه لاخر منسوب ليوسف على حسب معتقدات اليهود كيف الله يملى الكتاب على حسب معتقدات

 اليهود


----------



## Strident (4 ديسمبر 2009)

1- الابن كائن منذ الأزل و منذ الأزل يولد من الآب
2- تجسد الله، و كما أننا نسمع كلام شخص ما لكن لا نرى فكره...لكن كلامه هو ممتد من فكره...هكذا تجسد الابن الذي هو صورة الله، في شخص يسوع المسيح
3- المسيح ولد من العذراء بحلول الروح القدس عليها دون زرع بشر
4- هناك نسب طبيعي و نسب شرعي
5- بنوة الابن للآب هي شيء أزلي أبدي دائم و مستمر...و ليس له أي علاقة بالخليقة أو البشرية أو التجسد بل هي حقيقة أساسية في طبيعة الله نفسه


----------



## new moon (4 ديسمبر 2009)

هل معنى كلا مك ان النسب الطبيعى والنسب الشرعى اساسيان فى نسب المسيح وعلى اساسهما 

نبنى نسب المسيح؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> هل معنى كلا مك ان النسب الطبيعى والنسب الشرعى اساسيان فى نسب المسيح وعلى اساسهما
> 
> نبنى نسب المسيح؟




*بص حبيبى

النسبين هم لشخص واحد
ولكى لكى تعلم ما هو الذى تسأل عنه
لابد ان تعرف 
ان هناك نسب يسمى النسب النسب الجسدى والنسب الشرعى

النسب الجسدى هو ان من هو ابو الجسدى ( وهذا غير موجود وكما كان يظن انه يوسف ) فكان النسب الأول هو وصف لنسب يوسف نفسه

النسب الشرعى هو النسب الخاص بالشريعة لأن الشريعة تقول انه لو مات رجلا  بدون ان ينجب يأخذ اخيه إمرأته ويقيم له نسل فيكون المولود له اب شرعى واب جسدى الأب  ، الشرعى هو الأب الذى مات ولم ينجب والأب الجسدى هو أخيه الذى انجب بالطريقة الطبيعية من زوجته

هل فهمت ما هو النسبين ؟؟
*​


----------



## Strident (4 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> هل معنى كلا مك ان النسب الطبيعى والنسب الشرعى اساسيان فى نسب المسيح وعلى اساسهما
> 
> نبنى نسب المسيح؟



هل لاحظت هذه النقطة؟

"5- بنوة الابن للآب هي شيء أزلي أبدي دائم و مستمر...و ليس له أي علاقة بالخليقة أو البشرية أو التجسد بل هي حقيقة أساسية في طبيعة الله نفسه"

ولادة الابن من الآب ليس لها أي علاقة بنسبه!! بل هي موجودة و قائمة من قبل الخليقة ذاتها!!


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

لماذا يذكر الكتاب نسب المسيح وهو ولد من غير اب ؟

لماذا ينسب الكتاب المسيح الى يوسف على حسب ما يعتقده اليهود فى قضية النسب على الرغم من ان 

البشائر كتبوا الكتاب بوحى من الروح القدس فهل الروح القدس توحى بما هو صحيح ام توحى بما يعتقده 

اليهود ؟ 

لو كان المسيح اله لماذا لا يقول انا الله فاعبدنى بنص صريح ؟

عند موت المسيح دعى الى الاله (ابيه ) لكى يسلم روحه اليه كيف ينادى المسيح الاله على الرغم من انه 

هو الاله وهو والاب واحدا لا يفترقان والا فمن هو الاله الذى كان يخاطبه المسيح انذاك ؟

وارجوا الاجابة على اسالتى التى كتبتها فى الموضوع نفسه ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> لماذا يذكر الكتاب نسب المسيح وهو ولد من غير اب ؟



*هههههههه
اقول لك حبة حجات
اولا : عشان يثبت انه من غير اب 
ثانيا : عشان دة اهم نسب وهو نسب ميلاد الله
ثالثا : عشان يثبت انه من نسل داؤد اللى متتم فيه كل النبوات

*


> لماذا ينسب الكتاب المسيح الى يوسف على حسب ما يعتقده اليهود فى قضية النسب على الرغم من ان
> 
> البشائر كتبوا الكتاب بوحى من الروح القدس فهل الروح القدس توحى بما هو صحيح ام توحى بما يعتقده
> 
> اليهود ؟



*ليجيب على الأسئلة الموجودة الآن والتى تقول

لماذا لم يقتل المسيح وامه و هو من غير أب ؟؟؟

لأنه لو هم عارفين انه مالهوش اب كانوا قتلوه وقتلوا العذراء لأنها فى الوقت دة فى نظرهم هاتبقى زانية 
*​


> لو كان المسيح اله لماذا لا يقول انا الله فاعبدنى بنص صريح ؟



مين قال كدة ؟؟؟
ومين اللى قال انه لازم يقول بفمه انه هو الله ؟؟

هل لو انا قلت لك انى انا مولكا هو الله سوف تصدقنى ؟؟؟

طيب يا سيدى

انا الله

لو هاتصدقنى صدقنى



> عند موت المسيح دعى الى الاله (ابيه ) لكى يسلم روحه اليه كيف ينادى المسيح الاله على الرغم من انه
> 
> هو الاله وهو والاب واحدا لا يفترقان والا فمن هو الاله الذى كان يخاطبه المسيح انذاك ؟


*
مخاطبة بين الناسوت واللاهوت ولو تلاحظ بيقول له

استلم روووووووووحى

*


> وارجوا الاجابة على اسالتى التى كتبتها فى الموضوع نفسه ؟



*فين دى ؟*​​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزى نيومون​


> لماذا يذكر الكتاب نسب المسيح وهو ولد من غير اب ؟


 
ليبين لليهود ان هذا هو المسيح من سبط يهوذا ( من نسل ابراهيم وداود) والذى كان اليهود ينتظرونه



> لماذا ينسب الكتاب المسيح الى يوسف على حسب ما يعتقده اليهود فى قضية النسب على الرغم من ان
> البشائر كتبوا الكتاب بوحى من الروح القدس فهل الروح القدس توحى بما هو صحيح ام توحى بما يعتقده اليهود ؟


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*Luke 3:23 ​*​وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، ​
*​* 
( يُظَنُّ )  يا ترى تعود على مين ؟؟؟؟؟
هسهلهالك يا ترى تعود على لوقا الكاتب و لا اليهود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




> لو كان المسيح اله لماذا لا يقول انا الله فاعبدنى بنص صريح ؟


 
يعنى غلب حمارك .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60321http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19979




> عند موت المسيح دعى الى الاله (ابيه ) لكى يسلم روحه اليه كيف ينادى المسيح الاله على الرغم من انه هو الاله وهو والاب واحدا لا يفترقان والا فمن هو الاله الذى كان يخاطبه المسيح انذاك ؟


 
ردينا قبل كده على هذا وقلنا ( عشروميت مرة )

كان عادة الكهنة اليهود ان يقولون اول جملة من اى مزمور من المزامير فيتلوها الشعب .

إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَاتَرَكْتَنِي 
انظر (مز 22: 1) اولها ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ايوه برافو عليك .
فالمسيح على الصليب كان يريد من شعب اليهود الذين صلبوه ان يعرفوا انه المسيا المنتظر وانه هو الذى تنبأ عنه داود فى هذا المزمور
وهذة بعض نبوات هذا المزمور ( نسميه المزمور المسيانى . لكثرة نبوات الصلب فيه )

بخصوص القرعة واقتسام ثيابه 
*Ps 22:18*‎ يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي يقترعون
( هل كان ينفع المسيح يقطع ثيابه بنفسه ويعمل عليها قرعة .؟؟؟)

بخصوص عبارة الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى 

*Ps 22:1 ​*.........لداود‎. ‎الهي الهي لماذا تركتني. بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري‎.​
( هل ينفع المسيح يقولها لو صلب نفسه بنفسه ؟؟؟؟)

بخصوص القرعة واقتسام ثيابه 
*
Ps 22:16 ​*‎لانه قد احاطت بي كلاب. جماعة من الاشرار اكتنفتني. ثقبوا يديّ ورجليّ‎.​
(اذن كان لابد ان يقوم الغير ( الجنود) لكى يثقيوا يديه ورجليه )

وغيرها فى نفس المزمور ( تأملها بنفسك )





نصيحة اخوية
1- لا تنقل من مواقع اخرى دون ان تحقق بنفسك.
2- اقرأ الكتاب المقدس بنفسك. واقرأ التفاسير لما تلاقى نفسك مش فاهم (مش هتخسر حاجة)
3- عندما تعجز عن الفهم فنحن هنا تحت امرك فى الاجابة.


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

المفروض مين يضحك على كلام التانى 

اولا انت قلت ان الكتاب ذكر نسب المسيح عشان يسبت انه من غير اب (ده كلام , بقى ذكر نسبه عشان 

يثبت انه اتولد من غير اب  ههههههههه)

2 . قلت عشان ده اهم نسب وهو ميلاد الله ( الاله يولد ياسلام )

3_ عشان يثبت انه من نسل داؤد  الى متمم كل النبوات يعنى بقى الاله من نسب داؤد

وبعد كده قلت انه ذكر النسب حتى لا تقتل العذراء والمسيح يعنى تم ذكر هذا النسب لمجاراة 

اليهود حتى لايتم قتل الله ومريم اليس الله قادر على ان يحمى نفسه ومريم من اليهود


بالنسبه لقول المسيح انا الله فاعبدونى سؤالى واضح هل قال المسيح انا الله فاعبدونى؟

وانت بتقول انك لو قلت انت اله هنصدق يعنى هو المسيح كان بيقول اى كلام وخلاص ولا ايه 


اما المخاطبه بين اللاهوت والناسوت اذا الروح فارقت الجسد لا يقدر الجسد على الحركة مش الكلام 

وبعدين هفترض انى مصدقاك يعنى الروح هتطلع وهايخابها ويقولها استلمى نفسك ولا ايه مش بتقول ان 

الابن والاب واحد لا فرق بينهم

والاسالة موجودة فى اول الموضوع


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> لماذا ينسب الكتاب المسيح الى يوسف على حسب ما يعتقده اليهود فى قضية النسب على الرغم من ان
> البشائر كتبوا الكتاب بوحى من الروح القدس فهل الروح القدس توحى بما هو صحيح ام توحى بما يعتقده اليهود ؟


 
حضرتك عرفت انه (يظن) عايده لليهود.... كويس

السبب فى الذكر هو :
علشان يبين لنا ان السبب فى عدم رجم العذراء (حسب الشريعة) هو اعتقاد اليهود بان المسيح مولود ذكر وانثى


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> المفروض مين يضحك على كلام التانى
> 
> اولا انت قلت ان الكتاب ذكر نسب المسيح عشان يسبت انه من غير اب (ده كلام , بقى ذكر نسبه عشان
> 
> ...




*هاعتبر الرد دة طيش شباب وكأنى ماشفتوش خالص وهاستنى منك الرد 
*​


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

من فضلك يا ابن الملك وضح اكتر من كده عشان انا مش فاهمة


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*اولا انت قلت ان الكتاب ذكر نسب المسيح عشان يسبت انه من غير اب ازاى ؟*

*وقلت عشان يثبت انه من نسب داوود يعنى هو اتولد من غير اب وقلت ان الكتاب ذكر النسب *

*عشان يثبت انه من غير اب وفى نفس الوقت بتقول عشان يثبت انه من نسل داوود *

*وبعد كده قلت انه ذكر النسب حتى لا تقتل العذراء والمسيح يعنى تم ذكر هذا النسب لمجاراة

اليهود حتى لايتم قتل الله ومريم اليس الله قادر على ان يحمى نفسه ومريم من اليهود*



اما المخاطبه بين اللاهوت والناسوت اذا الروح فارقت الجسد لا يقدر الجسد على الحركة مش الكلام

وبعدين هفترض انى مصدقاك يعنى الروح هتطلع وهايخابها ويقولها استلمى نفسك ولا ايه مش بتقول ان

الابن والاب واحد لا فرق بينهم


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> *اولا انت قلت ان الكتاب ذكر نسب المسيح عشان يسبت انه من غير اب ازاى ؟*



*هاقول لك

دلوقتى هو الكتاب ذكر
كذا بن كذا بن كذا بن كذا بن كذا بن كذا بن كذا بن كذا بن كذا بن كذا بن كذا بن كذابن يوسف 

يعنى فى الآخر وصل  الى يوسف ويوسف دة مش ابوه اصلا يبقى فى سلسلة النسب مالهوش اب جسدى 

اظن اكثر من كدة مستحيل*



> *وقلت عشان يثبت انه من نسب داوود يعنى هو اتولد من غير اب وقلت ان الكتاب ذكر النسب *
> 
> *عشان يثبت انه من غير اب وفى نفس الوقت بتقول عشان يثبت انه من نسل داوود *



*
ايوة

من نسل داؤد لأن امه من نسل داؤد 
و 
من نسل داؤد عشان يوسف النجار من نسل داؤد

فهمتينى كدة ؟؟*



> *وبعد كده قلت انه ذكر النسب حتى لا تقتل العذراء والمسيح يعنى تم ذكر هذا النسب لمجاراة
> 
> اليهود حتى لايتم قتل الله ومريم اليس الله قادر على ان يحمى نفسه ومريم من اليهود*



*من جهة قادر فهو قادر لكن ليه يستخدم قدرته دلوقتى ؟؟؟

ابسطها لك

المسيح مش جاى يحارب اللى يقف فى طريقه لا

المسيح اطيب من كدة بكتييييييييييييييييييييير

مش كل حاجة الله بيقدر يعملها لازم يعملها

يعنى مثلا مثل منطقى جدا

الله قادر انه يقتل ويفنى الناس اللى بتشتمه مباشرة لكن هو مابيعملش كدة
الله قادر انه بفنى الناس اللى مش بتعبده لكن هو مش بيعمل كدة*



> وبعدين هفترض انى مصدقاك يعنى الروح هتطلع وهايخابها ويقولها استلمى نفسك ولا ايه مش بتقول ان
> 
> الابن والاب واحد لا فرق بينهم


*
اغلب المشاطل بتبقى نتيجة عدم فهم الناسوت واللاهوت

بصى

المسيح له طبيعه انسانية كامله وله طبيعة الهية كاملة

هنا الناسوت بيكلم اللاهوت ويقول له استلم الروح الإنسانية لأن المسيح كان هاينزل يحرر اللى فى الجحيم

لو فى حاجة مش فهماها ياريت تسألى وما تقوليش كلام بسخرية*​


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

انت يا ابن الملك قلت انها كانت عادة اليهود المسيح مش محتاج انه يفعل مثل ما كان يفعل اليهود

لانه هو الاله نفسه


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> انت يا ابن الملك قلت انها كانت عادة اليهود المسيح مش محتاج انه يفعل مثل ما كان يفعل اليهود
> 
> لانه هو الاله نفسه




*يا بنتى انتى عايزة المسيح يبقى شاذ عن قومه ؟؟؟

هو مش المسيح دة يهودى ولا صينى ؟؟
*​


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

تقبل اعتذارى عن السخرية لكنك انت الى بدات بالسخريه بضحكك على كلامى

نسل داوود خاص بمريم فقط؟ 

الناسوت يكلم اللاهوت الجسد يكلم الروح  ازاااااااى الروح اذا فارقت الجسد الجسد خلاص مات ميقدرش على 

اى شئ ولا  المسيح كان عايش  بروحيين روح اله وروح انسان (والله لا استهزئ )  ؟


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مش شاذ ولا حاجة لكنه اله وليس بشر


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

يعنى الاله يهودى ولا هو اله اليهود نفسهم طبعا اله اليهود نفسهم


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

وبعدين


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> نسل داوود خاص بمريم فقط؟



*بمريم العذراء ويوسف النجار خطيبها

*


> الناسوت يكلم اللاهوت الجسد يكلم الروح  ازاااااااى الروح اذا فارقت الجسد الجسد خلاص مات ميقدرش على
> 
> اى شئ ولا  المسيح كان عايش  بروحيين روح اله وروح انسان (والله لا استهزئ )  ؟



*
فعلا المسيح له روح انسانى لأنه انسان كامل وروح إلهى لأنه الله وهو الروح القدس

اما عن الآية

الأية بتقول 

فى يديك استودع روحى وليس استودعت !!

الفعل مضارع يعنى لسه هايستلم*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*اولا : لو سمحتى ادمجى مشاركاتك كلها عد كدة منعا للتشتيت*


> مش شاذ ولا حاجة لكنه اله وليس بشر


*
هو اله و بشر

الله متجسد*
*
ليس الله فقط وليس انسان فقط 
إنما إله متجسد*



> يعنى الاله يهودى ولا هو اله اليهود نفسهم طبعا اله اليهود نفسهم



*يهودى بحسب ناسوته وإله اليهود لانه الله

فهو الله المتجسد*



> وبعدين



*مش فاهم ؟*​


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب المسيح له روح انسان وروح اله المسيح هل قال المسيح انا الانسان الاله


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*إنجيل لوقا [ 7 : 16 ] ان المسيح بعدما أحيا الميت الذي هو ابن وحيد لإمرأة أرملة حدث ان جميع الناس الحاضرين مجدوا الله قائلين : (( قد قام فينا نبي عظيم ، وتفقد الله شعبه وذاع هذا الخبر في منطقة اليهودية وفي جميع النواحي المجاورة . ))*

قالوا نبى ولم يقولوا اله 

*بإنجيل لوقا [ 24 : 19 ] : أن تلميذين من تلاميذ المسيح وصفوه بالنبوه وهو يخاطبهم ولم ينكر عليهم هذا الوصف فكانا يقولان :(( يسوع الناصري الذي كان إنساناً نبيـاً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب . ))*


*ورد بإنجيل متى [ 21 : 10 ، 11 ] ان المسيح لما دخل أورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها وسألت من هذا ؟ فكانت الاجابة من الجموع الغفيرة من المؤمنين والتلاميذ الذين دخلوا مع المسيح مدينة القدس هي : ((هذا يسوع النبـي من ناصرة الجليل ))*

*ورد بإنجيل يوحنا [ 6 : 14 ] ان الناس الذين رأوا معجزة تكثير الطعام التي صنعها المسيح فآمنوا بها قالوا : (( إن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبــي الآتي إلى العالم )) فأقرهم المسيح ولم ينكر عليهم وصفهم له بالنبوة *

*جاء في إنجيل متى [ 13 : 57 ] ان المسيح لما رأى أهل الناصرة يحاربونه وينكرون معجزاته رد عليهم قائلاً : (( ليس نبي بلاكرامة إلا في وطنه وفي بيته ))*

*لم يقل انه اله بل قال انه نبى *

لماذا المسيح وصف نفسه انه نبى ويكت عن وصف تلاميذه له بالنبوة


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

استودعكم الله دلوقتى وانا اعتذر لكم لانى مش هبقى موجودة الفترة الى جايه بشكل مستمر عشان 

الجامعة والامتحانات قربت لكن هدخل المنتدى عادى بس مش بشكل دائم وربنا يعدى الامتحانات على خير


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> طيب المسيح له روح انسان وروح اله المسيح هل قال المسيح انا الانسان الاله



*قال هذا وذاك*



> *إنجيل لوقا [ 7 : 16 ] ان المسيح بعدما أحيا الميت الذي هو ابن وحيد لإمرأة أرملة حدث ان جميع الناس الحاضرين مجدوا الله قائلين : (( قد قام فينا نبي عظيم ، وتفقد الله شعبه وذاع هذا الخبر في منطقة اليهودية وفي جميع النواحي المجاورة . ))*





*الذين قالوا هم اليهود وليس المسيح !*
*المسيح نبى فعلا ما وجه الإعتراض ؟؟*



> *بإنجيل لوقا [ 24 : 19 ] : أن تلميذين من تلاميذ المسيح وصفوه بالنبوه وهو يخاطبهم ولم ينكر عليهم هذا الوصف فكانا يقولان :(( يسوع الناصري الذي كان إنساناً نبيـاً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب . ))*




*انتى استشهدتى بكلام التلاميذ دلوقتى ، هل لو انا جيبت لك من كل العهد الجديد هاتؤمنى ؟؟*
*المسيح انسان ونبى ما المشكلة ؟؟*


> *ورد بإنجيل متى [ 21 : 10 ، 11 ] ان المسيح لما دخل أورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها وسألت من هذا ؟ فكانت الاجابة من الجموع الغفيرة من المؤمنين والتلاميذ الذين دخلوا مع المسيح مدينة القدس هي : ((هذا يسوع النبـي من ناصرة الجليل ))*



*نفس الكلام ....*



> *ورد بإنجيل يوحنا [ 6 : 14 ] ان الناس الذين رأوا معجزة تكثير الطعام التي صنعها المسيح فآمنوا بها قالوا : (( إن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبــي الآتي إلى العالم )) فأقرهم المسيح ولم ينكر عليهم وصفهم له بالنبوة *



*عارفه ان هنا دى نبوة عن لاهوت المسيح ؟؟*



> *جاء في إنجيل متى [ 13 : 57 ] ان المسيح لما رأى أهل الناصرة يحاربونه وينكرون معجزاته رد عليهم قائلاً : (( ليس نبي بلاكرامة إلا في وطنه وفي بيته ))*



*نفس الكلام + انه يتكلم عن فعل ماضى فهل كان الله متجسدا فى الماضى ؟؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> استودعكم الله دلوقتى وانا اعتذر لكم لانى مش هبقى موجودة الفترة الى جايه بشكل مستمر عشان
> 
> الجامعة والامتحانات قربت لكن هدخل المنتدى عادى بس مش بشكل دائم وربنا يعدى الامتحانات على خير




*ربنا معاكى وتجيبى امتياز فى كل المواد
وتطلعى الأولى على الدفعة 
*​


----------



## drmichaelkola (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*احب ان اتقدم بتوضيحى اللى يمكن يكون اقل اقل من الناس اصحاب العلم الكبير فى مسيحيتنا فى المنتدى هنا و اللى فعلا انا بتعلم منهم كتير جدا لكن انا حابب اوضح للناس اللى يمكن مش قادرة تستوضح الصورة و تعرف معنى المسيح او اية هو المسيح.
اولا:
المسيح هو ابن الله و هو شهد لنفسة بذلك
لكن ما معنى ابن الله؟
معنى ابن الله هو من نفس جنس الله لذلك وصف المسيح بانة (وحيد الجنس) بمعنى النور عندما يولد من النور فهو ابن للنور و الاثنان واحد .الجدول عندما يولد من البحيرة هو ابن للبحيرة و لكن الاثنان ماء و طبيعة واحدة .
و لذلك المسيح هو الكلمة و الصورة لذات الاب المولودة من ذات الاب فهل يمكن ان يكون الله الكامل ذات (الاب)بدون كلمة و حكمة و عقل(الابن)المولودين من ذاتة فهم لايمكن ان يكونوا موجودين بدون ذات و الا لمن ينسبوا؟و بما ان الله واحد و جنسه واحد و لا اخر سواة فان كل من من ذاتة و جنسة هو مولود منة و فى نفس الوقت هو نفسة لانة واحد و كلمة ابن و اب ما هى الا تعبيرات استخدمها المسيح لتوضيح و تقريب الفكرة فان كون الله لايمكن نحن لعبيدة الوصول الية كاملا ابدا لاننا اقل و دون ان نفهم كنية الله و اكبر دليل على ذلك قول المسيح الذى معناة لايستطيع احد ان يعرف الاب سوى الابن و لا احد يعرف الابن سوى الاب لانهما واحد فان الله (اب:ذات-ابن مولودة من الذات :كلمة و حكمة و صورة-روح قدس:روح لانة مصدر الحياة)فبذلك هو اله كامل
اما عن نسب المسيح الموجود فى الانجيل فيوجد اثنان لغرضان متماثلان
اولا:
النبوات كانت تتحدث عن المسيح كونة من نسل داود و سبط يهوذا و ذلك حسب الجسد و ليس حسب الجوهر فوجود تلك النبوات يوكد تحقيق النبوة بانة من سبط يهوذا و من نسل داود
و ايضا النبوات توضح ان المسيح هو ادم الثانى او الانسان الثانى الذى سوف يرجع الشرية لطريق الملكوت الحقيقى و يفدى البشرية ليحقق عدل الله و يتجلى فى نفس الوقت رحمتة فى عملية الصلب فلايمكن ان نتخيل قاضى يحكم على مذنب بالبراءة و هو مذنب و ذلك لاجل رحمتة فقط ذلك ظلم و لكن يمكن ان يقوم بعملية يتحقق فيها العقاب و ينجو المذنب و هو بذلك يحقق العدل من خلال تنفيذة للحكم و الرحمة بشان اعادة الحياة للمذنب 
اننا عندما نتحدث عن الله نتحدث عن كل من ذاتة و كلمته و عقلة و روحة و فى بعذ الاحيان نتحدث عن ذاتة فقط كما كان المسيح يتحدث و احيانا نتكلم عن كلمتة و حكمتة و عقلة كما تحدثت ذات الله عن الحكمة الالهية فى معمودية المسيح و نتحدث عن روحه القدوس فقط فى حالة التحدث عن القوة الممنوحة لنا من الله 
ارجو ان تكون الصورة وضحت الان
برجاء ان اعرف راى سيادتكم و تعليقاتكم فيما تمت كتابتة*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> من فضلك يا ابن الملك وضح اكتر من كده عشان انا مش فاهمة


 
سؤال جانبى : حضرتك امراة ولا رجل؟؟؟؟؟

ايه اللى انت عايز تسأل فيه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا انا بنت بس مش عارفة ازتى فى المعلومات الخاصة بيه مكتوب male  يلا مش مهم بس 

على العموم انا بنوتة يعنى

تانى حاجة  شكرا على ردك يا drmichaelkola 

وبعد كدة بقى الايات الى كتبتها فى اخر مشاركة المسيح ذكر فيها انه نبى 

سؤالى : المسيح نبى ام اله ؟

واقول حاجة ان كل رساله نزل بيها نبى من الانبياء قبل المسيح عليه السلام كان ينبأ بالنبى

القادم بعده والتوراه ايضا تنبأت بقدوم المسيح واقرت بانه نبى قادم مثله مثل موسى وسائر 

الانبياء ؟

فهل يوجد اى رساله سماوية تنبأت بقدوم الاله نفسه؟

وما معنى الايتين :

*يوحنا 10:30 انا والآب واحد*
*يوحنا 14:28 سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم آتي اليكم. لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الآب. لان ابي اعظم مني*

*المسيح اقل من الرب ام ان لامسيه هو الرب*


----------



## new moon (5 ديسمبر 2009)

المسيح اقل من الرب ام انه هو الرب


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> وبعد كدة بقى الايات الى كتبتها فى اخر مشاركة المسيح ذكر فيها انه نبى
> 
> سؤالى : المسيح نبى ام اله ؟


 

السيد المسيح اعلن عن نفسه انه الله الظاهر في الجسد 

الكتاب المقدس يحوي آيات تثبت انه انسان كامل ، وآيات اخرى تثبت انه اله كامل .

انت لانك نقلتي عن مواقع اسلامية ، فقد نقلوا فقط ما يثبت الناسوت ، ولكنهم تجاهلوا ما يثبت اللاهوت .

ولذلك طلبت منك اكثر من مرة ان تقرأي الكتاب المقدس لكي تكتشفي بنفسك ما اخفاه عنك الآخرون .

مرة اخرى السيد المسيح اعلن عن لاهوته وقد فهم اليهود تماما ما يقصده :

(فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه.لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله)
(يوحنا 5: 18)

(اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف.فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها.)
(يوحنا 10:33)

اذا السيد المسيح اعلن عن لاهوته بما يفهمه اليهود من التوراة التي بين ايديهم .

( ملحوظة ) اسماء الله في اليهودية تختلف عن العربية .
فاذا كانت اسئلتك للمعرفة ، فيمكننا ارشادك الى الحق ، اما اذا كنت تصرين على النقل فقط بغير قراءة الكتاب المقدس نفسه ، فلن تصلي الا الى ما يريده المسلمون التعصبون فقط .

الله معك


----------



## fredyyy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> فهل يوجد اى رساله سماوية *تنبأت بقدوم الاله* نفسه؟


 

مزمور : 40 
6 بِذَبِيحَةٍ وَتَقْدِمَةٍ لَمْ تُسَرَّ. أُذُنَيَّ فَتَحْتَ. مُحْرَقَةً وَذَبِيحَةَ خَطِيَّةٍ لَمْ تَطْلُبْ. 
7 حِينَئِذٍ قُلْتُ *هَئَنَذَا جِئْتُ*. بِدَرْجِ الْكِتَابِ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّي 
8 أَنْ *أَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا إِلَهِي سُرِرْتُ*. وَشَرِيعَتُكَ فِي وَسَطِ أَحْشَائِي. 


*شهادة السماء عن المسيح*

متى 3 : 17 
وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «*هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ*». 

*شهادة الله عن المسيح الذي سُر به إذ فعل مشيئته*


بطرس الثانية 1 : 17 
لأَنَّهُ أَخَذَ مِنَ اللَّهِ الآبِ كَرَامَةً وَمَجْداً، إِذْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ كَهَذَا مِنَ الْمَجْدِ الأَسْنَى: «*هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي أَنَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ*».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> وبعد كدة بقى الايات الى كتبتها فى اخر مشاركة المسيح ذكر فيها انه نبى
> سؤالى : المسيح نبى ام اله ؟


 
سؤالى ليكى ؟ ما تعريف كلمة نبى ؟؟؟؟؟




> واقول حاجة ان كل رساله نزل بيها نبى من الانبياء قبل المسيح عليه السلام كان ينبأ بالنبى
> القادم بعده والتوراه ايضا تنبأت بقدوم المسيح واقرت بانه نبى قادم مثله مثل موسى وسائر
> الانبياء ؟


 
ارجو التوضيح....
هاتى مثال عن نبى جاء . وقد تنبأ عن مجيئه نبى قبله فى الكتاب المقدس  ...... ( غير المسيح بالطبع ) 




> فهل يوجد اى رساله سماوية تنبأت بقدوم الاله نفسه؟


 
نعم .... العهد القديم كله ..


----------



## new moon (6 ديسمبر 2009)

على فكرة يانيو مان انا مش بنقل ولا حاجة من مواقع تانية انت مكنتش قاعد معايا يعنى عشان تقول كدة 

والله بقى لو انت شايف ان الاساله دى زى اسأله مكتوبة فى مواقع اسلامية فده مش زنبى انا يعنى قبل ما 

اكتب اى سؤال هفتش فى النت كله اذا كان اى حد ساله قبل كده ولا لا


----------



## new moon (6 ديسمبر 2009)

تانى حاجة انا لو متعصبة يانيو مان مستحيل كان هيكون ده اسلوبى فى الكلام على العموم شكرا للرد


----------



## new moon (6 ديسمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> سؤالى ليكى ؟ ما تعريف كلمة نبى ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> كلمة نبى جاءت من كلمة النبأ او الخبر ويسمى النبى بالنبى لانه يخبر ما اوحى الله له به
> 
> ...


 
سؤال لماذا تعدون الديانية اليهوديه التى تسمونها بالعهد القديم انها مصدر اساسى للديانة

المسيحية وتعتبرونها وكانها الانجيل


----------



## new moon (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أَنْ *أَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا إِلَهِي سُرِرْتُ*. وَشَرِيعَتُكَ فِي وَسَطِ أَحْشَائِي. 



اليس قول المسيح هذا يوضح انه ليس الا نبى كسائر الانبياء فهو يقول يالهى (نبى يعبد الله 

وليس اله لانه لو كان اله هل سيقول شريعتك وسط احشائى ) ان كل نبى يحمل شريعه الله 

* 
شهادة السماء عن المسيح

متى 3 : 17 
وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ». 

شهادة الله عن المسيح الذي سُر به إذ فعل مشيئته


بطرس الثانية 1 : 17 
لأَنَّهُ أَخَذَ مِنَ اللَّهِ الآبِ كَرَامَةً وَمَجْداً، إِذْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ كَهَذَا مِنَ الْمَجْدِ الأَسْنَى: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي أَنَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ». 
*



[/quote]


اذا كان المسيح هو الله اريد تفسير  واضح  للايه السابقة


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> سؤال لماذا تعدون الديانية اليهوديه التى تسمونها بالعهد القديم انها مصدر اساسى للديانة
> 
> المسيحية وتعتبرونها وكانها الانجيل




*لأن اليهودية هى التمهيد للمسيحية وكمان كل النبوات للمسيح
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*ياريت توضحى السؤال
*​


----------



## fredyyy (6 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> اليس قول المسيح هذا يوضح انه *ليس الا* نبى كسائر الانبياء فهو يقول يالهى (*نبى يعبد الله*


 
* لا لا لا ... لا يُقال عن المسيح ( ليس إلا ) *

*لقد رفض الله أن يُجمع مع موسى وإيليا على جبل التجلى *

*مكتوب *
مرقس : 9 
2 وَبَعْدَ سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا وَصَعِدَ بِهِمْ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ مُنْفَرِدِينَ وَحْدَهُمْ. وَتَغَيَّرَتْ هَيْئَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُمْ 
3 وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ تَلْمَعُ بَيْضَاءَ جِدّاً كَالثَّلْجِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ قَصَّارٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يُبَيِّضَ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ. 
4 وَظَهَرَ لَهُمْ إِيلِيَّا مَعَ مُوسَى وَكَانَا يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَ يَسُوعَ. 
5 فَجَعَلَ بُطْرُسُ يَقولُ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا سَيِّدِي جَيِّدٌ أَنْ نَكُونَ هَهُنَا. فَلْنَصْنَعْ ثَلاَثَ مَظَالَّ *لَكَ* وَاحِدَةً *وَلِمُوسَى* وَاحِدَةً *وَلإيلِيَّا* وَاحِدَةً». 
6 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ إِذْ كَانُوا مُرْتَعِبِينَ. 
7 وَكَانَتْ سَحَابَةٌ تُظَلِّلُهُمْ. فَجَاءَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا». 
8 فَنَظَرُوا حَوْلَهُمْ بَغْتَةً *وَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَحَداً غَيْرَ يَسُوعَ وَحْدَهُ* مَعَهُمْ. 
​ 



new moon قال:


> وليس اله لانه لو كان اله هل سيقول شريعتك وسط احشائى ) ان *كل نبى* يحمل شريعه الله


 
*كلماتك غير دقيقة ... فليس كل نبي يحمل شريعة الله *

*فمنهم من إدعى النبوة وضاجع ميته قبل دفنها *




new moon قال:


> اذا كان *المسيح هو الله* اريد تفسير واضح للايه السابقة


 
*المسيح هو الله *
*لقد خلق أعين لمولود أعمى إذ تفل على الأرض وصنع من التفل طينًا وطلى عيني الأعمى *

يوحنا : 9 
1 وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى *إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ* 
2 فَسَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟» 
3 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ* أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ. *
6 قَالَ هَذَا *وَتَفَلَ* عَلَى الأَرْضِ *وَصَنَعَ* مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً *وَطَلَى* بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى. 
7 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ». الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ. فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ *وَأَتَى بَصِيراً. 
*
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> على فكرة يانيو مان انا مش بنقل ولا حاجة من مواقع تانية انت مكنتش قاعد معايا يعنى عشان تقول كدة
> 
> والله بقى لو انت شايف ان الاساله دى زى اسأله مكتوبة فى مواقع اسلامية فده مش زنبى انا يعنى قبل ما
> 
> اكتب اى سؤال هفتش فى النت كله اذا كان اى حد ساله قبل كده ولا لا


 

لو كنتي قرأتي الانجيل ، ماكتبتي هذه الملحوظة على هذه الآية :

قالوا نبيى ولم يقولوا اله 

*بإنجيل لوقا [ 24 : 19 ] : أن تلميذين من تلاميذ المسيح وصفوه بالنبوه وهو يخاطبهم ولم ينكر عليهم هذا الوصف فكانا يقولان ( يسوع الناصري الذي كان إنساناً نبيـاً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب . ))*


لانك لو قرأي الاية في سياقها ستكتشفي ان المسيح انكر عليهم هذا الوصف ووبخهم ووصفهم بالغباء لبطء الفهم .

راجعي النص في سياقه ,

واذا كنت قرأتي الانجيل لقرأتي شهادة توما ، التي سجد فيها للمسيح وقال له : (ربي والهي ) ( يوحنا 20: 28) وهذا هو التقرير الذي طوبه المسيح حقا ولم يوبخه .

عندما قلت انك نقلتي الكلام ، هذا لان الواضح جدا انك لم تقرأي الكلام في سياقه ، والا لاتهمتك بانك قرأتي وفهمتي وتكتبين الاقبتاس مبتورا من سياقه ومعناه لاثبات شيء في عقلك وليس في الكتاب المقدس !!!


----------



## new moon (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*اولا يا استاذ نيو مان ياريت توضح انت تقصد مين بمن ادعى النبوة لو كنت تقصد نبى محمد صلى الله عليه 

وسلم فانا مسمحلكش بالاهانه ابدا انا مهنتكش ولا هنت المسيح عليه السلام* 

*..........................*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> اولا يا استاذ نيو مان ياريت توضح انت تقصد مين بمن ادعى النبوة لو كنت تقصد نبى محمد صلى الله عليه
> 
> وسلم فانا مسمحلكش بالاهانه ابدا انا مهنتكش ولا هنت المسيح عليه السلام


 

اهدأي قليلا اختي العزيزة 

اولا : انت قمت بالرد لى ماجاء في موضوع آخر لزميل آخر .

ثانيا : تقولين انك لم تسمحي لنفسك باهانة السيد المسيح ولا ايماننا .

فما هو قولك في هذه المقارنة البسيطة :

نحن نقول ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، وانت تقولي لا هو ليس كذلك .

وانت تقولين ان محمد نبي الاسلام رسول من عند الله ، ونحن نقول لا هو ليس كذلك .

لماذا تعتبرين كلامنا اهانة وكلامك ليس اهانة ؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> فى سؤال انا سالته بخصوص الايات الى اقرت بنبوة المسيح عليه السلام وسالت المسيح
> 
> نبى ام اله ؟ بس انا مفهمتش من نيو مان ومس عاوزة اقرا رده


 
هل الاعتراف بان محمد نبي من عند الله شرط لاستمرار الحوار ؟؟

ماهذا الموقف الضعيف من طرفك ؟؟ 

لقد وضعت لك اثباتات لاهوت المسيح ، اردتي ان تقرأي لحياتك وخلاصك ، واذا لم تريدي ، فانت تحكمين على نفسك بالبقاء في الظلام الابدي .

الله معك .


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> *.......................*


 
ضعي اي كلام اهانة بالاقتباس او رقم المداخلة .

انا لم اقل الا الحقيقة التي اؤمن بها ، محمد ليس نبيا بل مدعيّ النبوة ، ومن يريد ان يجبرني على قول غير ذلك ، لن يجد مني الا التأكيد مرة اخرى ، محمد أدعيّ النبوة ، ولم يرسله الله .


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> يا استاذ molaka
> 
> فى سؤال انا سالته بخصوص الايات الى اقرت بنبوة المسيح عليه السلام وسالت المسيح
> 
> ...



*بصى أختى العزيزة

اولا : الأية من العهد القديم يعنى هى نبوة من العهد القديم من المزامير ( 40 : 8 )

انا عارف اللى هاقوله ده يمكن ماتفهينيش لأنه كلام اول مرة هاتسمعيه فعلا

بصى المسيح إله كامل وإنسان كامل بالنسبة للإنسانية فهو له إله وهو الله وبالنسبة للاهوتيه واقنومية الإبن فهو له إله من طبيعه غير طبيعتنا وهو الآب

يعنى بكل بساطة

كلمة إلهى لا تعنى انه مش إله بل هنا هو بيتكلم عن فتره تجسده فى حياته الأرضية

اما بالنسبة لنقطة انه نبى

انا شايفك عايزة تختارى حاجة واحدة فقط يعنى إما نبى او إله او او او
ودة غلط

بصى

المسيح هو الله وهو ابن الله وهو انسان وابن انسانه وإبن الإنسان و رسول ونبى

كل دة محقق فى شخصه
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> براااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحه على نفسك شويتين انا مطلبتش انك تعترف ان محمد نبى ولا لا اقولتك
> 
> اعترافك ده مش هيقدم ولا هياخر
> 
> ...


 

يا اختي ، لك ان تؤمني باي شيء ، ولكن لا تجبريني على الايمان بما تقولينه .

الان ، هل انا اتهمك بانك اهنتي ايماني ؟؟ طبعا لا ، فكل ما قمتي به هو اعلان ايمانك .

اين الان زعمك بانني اهنتك ؟؟؟ اذا كان بالقول ان محمد ليس نبيا ، فهذا ليس اهانة ، هذا تقرير ايماني .

اظن الموضوع اصبح واضح الان ، ام ليس بعد ؟؟


----------



## new moon (7 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحه مكدبش عليك هو صعب عليه شويه انى افهمه بس انا هقرا تانى وكنت عاوزة اعتذر بس عن اى 

اهانه انا كتبتها فى الرد على نيو مان بس اعذرنى لانه استفزنى جامد


----------



## new moon (7 ديسمبر 2009)

يعنى ايه فتره تجسده فى الحياه الارضيه مش اله هو نفسه المسيح فو نفسه متجسد من ان نزل على 

الارض

انت عاوز تقول ان المسيح نبى وانسان واله مع بعض


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا عارف انها صعبه اوى الحجات دى

راجعيها مرة واتنين وثلاثة وقولى لى الخلاصة اللى فهمتيها

والأستاذ نيو مان أعف انه يذكر اى احد بسوء بهو أخ فاضل واستاذ كريم وأكيد حصل سوء تفاهم صغير لا يؤثر على الحب والود والنقاش المحترم اللى بيننا جميعا
*


----------



## new moon (7 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب ما معنى انا والاب واحد , والرب اعظم منى فالاله واحد لا يتجزأ


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> يعنى ايه فتره تجسده فى الحياه الارضيه مش اله هو نفسه المسيح فو نفسه متجسد من ان نزل على
> 
> الارض
> 
> انت عاوز تقول ان المسيح نبى وانسان واله مع بعض



*يا اختى حاولى تجمعى ردودك كلها فى رد واحد لكى استطيع ان اجمع فكرة واحدة تسألين عنه

فترة تجسده هى الفترة اللى كان عايش فيها على الأرض عشان يفدينا من خطايانا كلها

هو انسان لأنه اتجسد وهو اله لأنه الله وهو نبى لأنه تنبأ عن اشياء هاتحصل وحصلت فعلا
*​


----------



## new moon (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اعتذر عن عدم وجودى لفترة طويله

لا احد اجابنى عن  ما معنى انا والاب واحد , والرب اعظم منى 

فالاله واحد لا يتجزأ

الاب والابن واحد فلا يوجد منهما من هو اعظم من الاخر كما تقولون


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> اعتذر عن عدم وجودى لفترة طويله
> 
> لا احد اجابنى عن ما معنى انا والاب واحد , والرب اعظم منى
> 
> ...


 
جاوبتك 100 مرة
لماذا تعيدين الاسئلة ... ولماذا لا تلتفتى للرد

ارجو من حضرتك ان تحترمى قوانين المنتدى .. حتى لا يتم حذف اسئلتك المكررة والتى تم الاجابة عنها من قبل


----------



## new moon (15 ديسمبر 2009)

هاتلى رابط المشاركة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 ديسمبر 2009)

انا والاب واحد
 #*4*

ابى اعظم منى
#*1* 

اقرأى المشاركة للاخر


----------



## new moon (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الاب ارسل الابن والابن يمجد الاب حتى لا يتمردوا على الاب جميل جداااا

هنا يسقط التساوى بين الابن والاب لانه بهذا الكلام يصبح الاب اعلى شئنا من الابن وطبعا ده الى قالوه 

السيد المسيح

المسيح لم يمجد نفسه بل مجد الاب

هنا ايضا يسقط التساوى لان المسيح كما تقولون هو نفسه الاله فكذلك يسقط التساوى بين الابن والاب


*وعلّم التلاميذ قائلاً " أبي أعظم مني *
*لم يساوى المسيح بينه وبين ابيه بل مجد ابيه وعظمه وهنا يسقط التساوى بينهما *

وطبعا باقى الموضوع عن تمجيد المسيح للاب وكذلك


ايه رايك لو قلنا المسيح نبى مرسل من عند الله وليس هو الاله معجزته جاءت بولادته من غير اب 

وبعد ذلك احياؤه الموتى لان اليهود كانوا يريدون دليل على صدق كلامه فقالوا له احى لنا الموتى واشفى 

المرضى فدعا ربه ان يجعل فى يديه القدره على ذلك وبعد ذلك كل من راه يشفى الموتى اعتقد انه اله

ايه رايك كده مش كده اسهل بردوا


وبعدين لو المسيح هو الله اكيد هيعرف الغيب طبعا المسيح قال ان سياتى من بعده رجل اسمه محمد 

يدعوا الى دين اسمه الاسلام وسيتبعه الكثيرين وينكروا ان المسيح هو الله 

الانجيل لم يذكر اسم محمد  ابدااااااااااا ولا قال شئ عنه صح ولا ايه


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2009)

> الاب ارسل الابن والابن يمجد الاب حتى لا يتمردوا على الاب جميل جداااا
> 
> هنا يسقط التساوى بين الابن والاب لانه بهذا الكلام يصبح الاب اعلى شئنا من الابن وطبعا ده الى قالوه
> 
> ...



*منين جيبتى فكرة عدم التساوى دى ؟؟؟؟

الآب مجد الإبن والإبن مجد الآب

1+1 = 2 
إذا 
3*5 =15

اية الكلام دة ؟*



> *وعلّم التلاميذ قائلاً " أبي أعظم مني *
> *لم يساوى المسيح بينه وبين ابيه بل مجد ابيه وعظمه وهنا يسقط التساوى بينهما *



*
المسيح مجد نفسه ومجد الآب والآب مجد المسيح نفسه

وهنا اعظم منى 
اى انه فى الجوهر فاليهود يقدسونه ( الآب ) ولا يقدسون الإبن مع ان هو فى الآب والآب فيه*




> ايه رايك لو قلنا المسيح نبى مرسل من عند الله وليس هو الاله معجزته جاءت بولادته من غير اب
> 
> وبعد ذلك احياؤه الموتى لان اليهود كانوا يريدون دليل على صدق كلامه فقالوا له احى لنا الموتى واشفى
> 
> ...


*
كدة اسهل لمين ؟؟؟

للشيطان فقط

كدة اسهل بس غلط 

تحبى الغلط ؟؟


*


> وبعدين لو المسيح هو الله اكيد هيعرف الغيب طبعا المسيح قال ان سياتى من بعده رجل اسمه محمد
> 
> يدعوا الى دين اسمه الاسلام وسيتبعه الكثيرين وينكروا ان المسيح هو الله
> 
> الانجيل لم يذكر اسم محمد  ابدااااااااااا ولا قال شئ عنه صح ولا ايه



*أحمد اية ومحمد اية اللى انتى جاية تقولى عليه ؟؟؟؟
مالنا احنا بأحمد ومحمد وعمر وعادل إمام ؟

*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> الاب ارسل الابن والابن يمجد الاب حتى لا يتمردوا على الاب جميل جداااا
> 
> هنا يسقط التساوى بين الابن والاب لانه بهذا الكلام يصبح الاب اعلى شئنا من الابن وطبعا ده الى قالوه
> 
> ...


 

حال تجد السيد المسيح كان متواضعا ، مخليا نفسه عن المجد 
ولهذا في هذه الحالة ( التجسد ) كان الآب اعظم من الابن المتجسد المتواضع .

4 لاَ تَنْظُرُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لآخَرِينَ أَيْضاً. 
5 فَلْيَكُنْ فِيكُمْ هَذَا الْفِكْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ أَيْضاً: 
6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ. 
7 لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. 
8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. 
9 لِذَلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضاً، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْماً فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ 
10 لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، 
11 وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ. 
(فيليبي 2: 4 - 11) 

ربنا ينورك لك طريقك ويكمل لك بعقلك .


----------



## fredyyy (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*معذرة *
*تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع *

*المشرف *


----------



## new moon (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تقولون دائما ان الاب اعظم من الابن فما الفرق بينهم ما دمتم تقولون ايضا انهم واحدا


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> تقولون دائما ان الاب اعظم من الابن فما الفرق بينهم ما دمتم تقولون ايضا انهم واحدا


 
اجبنا السؤال ، سابقا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1747011&postcount=78

قلنا الابن في حال التجسد اخلى نفسه عن المجد اللاهوتي ، في هذا هو متواضع ، وفي هذا يقول ( ابي اعظم مني ) لانه كان متواضعا مخليا نفسه عن المجد لكي يراه الناس في صورة الناس .


----------



## new moon (17 ديسمبر 2009)

فى حاله التجسد يعنى الجسد فقط اعظم من الرب وهل المسيح كان يتكلم بصفة انسان ام بصفة اله؟

وهو المسيح قال ان جسده جسد انسان وروحه روح اله ولا قال اننى الاله  ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هو لو حضرتك كنتي قريتي الاجابة ، كنتي وفرتي على نفسك السؤال :



new moon قال:


> فى حاله التجسد يعنى الجسد فقط اعظم من الرب وهل المسيح كان يتكلم بصفة انسان ام بصفة اله؟
> 
> وهو المسيح قال ان جسده جسد انسان وروحه روح اله ولا قال اننى الاله ؟


 

كيف فهمتي ( الجسد فقط اعظم من الرب ) ؟؟؟

اقرأي معي جيدا مرة اخرى .

حال تجد السيد المسيح كان متواضعا ، مخليا نفسه عن المجد 
ولهذا في هذه الحالة ( التجسد ) كان الآب في المجد اعظم من الابن المتجسد المتواضع الذي اخلى نفسه من المجد .

4 لاَ تَنْظُرُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لآخَرِينَ أَيْضاً. 
5 فَلْيَكُنْ فِيكُمْ هَذَا الْفِكْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ أَيْضاً: 
6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ. 
7 لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. 
8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. 
9 لِذَلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضاً، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْماً فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ 
10 لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، 
11 وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ. 
(فيليبي 2: 4 - 11)


----------



## new moon (17 ديسمبر 2009)

يعنى الايه الى بتقول الذى اذا كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسه خلسا ان يكون معادلا لله 

يعنى المسيح ليس معادلا لله على حسب هذه الايه مع انكم تقولون انه هو نفسه الله 

ولو كان للمسيح روح اله اين ذهبت روحه بعد موته ؟ ولو كان المسيح هو نفسه الاله من الذى سيكون جاسا بجانب 

العرش على حسب قولكم يوم القيامه 

وما معنى هو رب لمجد الله الاب


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> يعنى الايه الى بتقول الذى اذا كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسه خلسا ان يكون معادلا لله
> 
> يعنى المسيح ليس معادلا لله على حسب هذه الايه مع انكم تقولون انه هو نفسه الله


 
لحظة واحدة ، اذا مش عارفه تقرأي الآية بالتشكيل ، كيف تريدين مناقشتها ؟؟؟

يعني تفتكري انا ح اضع لك آية تثبت كلامك انت ؟؟

الآية تقول ، ان المسيح هو صورة الله ، ولم يحسب معادلته لله ( اختلاسا ) اي شيء ليس من حقه ، لان المسيح هو بالفعل معادل لله ، فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد .

اقرأي الآية مرة اخرى ، وافهمي كيف ان المسيح حال تجسده كان يقول ( ابي اعظم مني ) .


وضحت النقطة دي والا لسه ؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*كنت ُأريد أن تفهمي أن الله يحبك قبل أن تذهبي *

*وقد أوجدك فيما بيننا لتعرفيه. فتركتي الدعوة المجانية لخلاصك*

*ودخلتي في حوار المعاندين الرافضين للحق. إن أبديتك غالية ولن تنتهي *

*إن المسيح مات لكي يحيا كل من يؤمن به. أما معتقداتك تدفعك للموت من أجلها*

*المسيح ُيعطي ضمان لنوال الحياة الأبدية. وأراكي تمسكتي بما ليس يقيني (الله أعلم)*

*كنت أود أن تتحلِّي بلحظة إخلاص مع النفس أمام الله لتتمتعي بفرحة ُأبوة الله لكِ وسلامه لقلبك*


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2009)

new moon قال:


> يعنى الايه الى بتقول الذى اذا كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسه خلسا ان يكون معادلا لله
> 
> يعنى المسيح ليس معادلا لله على حسب هذه الايه مع انكم تقولون انه هو نفسه الله



هههههه...لا يا عزيزتي...الآية ليس معناها كما فهمتيها...للأسف اللغة العربية لغة غير واضحة و معانيها مبهمة...خلسة = اختلاس و ليس وقت قصير...
تعالي نقرأها بالانجليزية...

 who, though he was in the form of God, did not count equality with God a thing to be grasped,

و الكلمة اليونانية التي ترجمت "خلسة" لها معنيان...أحدهما هو المذكور (تشبث، grasped) و الآخر معناها سرقة أو نهب...

يعني مساواته بالآب ليست شيء يسعى إليه إذ هو ملكه (لو أخذنا المعنى الثاني)، و لأنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد (المعنى الأول)



new moon قال:


> ولو كان للمسيح روح اله اين ذهبت روحه بعد موته ؟



روحه البشرية ذهبت للجحيم...ليخلص الأبرار الذين كانوا فيه...
طبعاً جسده في القبر و روحه في الجحيم ظلا متحدين بلاهوته مالئ الكل...فهو مات بجسده لكن لاهوته حي لا يموت...و بلاهوته قام من الأموات بعد ذلك و لم يقمه أحد



new moon قال:


> ولو كان المسيح هو نفسه الاله من الذى سيكون جاسا بجانب
> 
> العرش على حسب قولكم يوم القيامه



جانب العرش؟ هههه....تقصدين عن يمين العرش...اليمين ليس مقصود به الناحية اليمين فأكيد الجنب اليمين مش أحلى أو أوحش من الشمال...إنما المقصود باليمين القوة و العظمة...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

طب لو سمحت يا اخ جوني بس فيه نقطه لم افهمها 

روحه البشريه نزلت الي الجحيم لتخلص الي هناك

هل دا معناه ان للمسيح روح بشريه و روح الهيه ام ان الجسد بشري فقط و الروح الهيه

النقطه دي بتلخبطني جدا و فوق فهمي شويه

و شكرا لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 ديسمبر 2009)

truthseeker5 قال:


> روحه البشريه نزلت الي الجحيم لتخلص الي هناك
> 
> هل دا معناه ان للمسيح روح بشريه و روح الهيه ام ان الجسد بشري فقط و الروح الهيه
> 
> ...


 
لو تسمحيلي بالاجابة ببساطة 

تصحيح بسيط الاول : السيد المسيح نزل الى الجحيم بروحه الانسانية واللاهوت ايضا .
لان لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولاطرفة عين ، وكما اجتاز بوابة الموت انسانا كاملا والها كاملا دخل القبر وقام من بين الاموات بقوته الذاتيه ، وصعد الى السموات .

ولكي يتم الفداء ، ظهر الله في صورة الناس ، اي صار انسانا كاملا والها كاملا .

الانسان الكامل : نفس وروح جسد . 

نفهمها ازاي دي ، تعالي بالراحة :

(وجبل الرب الاله آدم ترابا من الارض.ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة.فصار آدم نفسا حيّة.)
(تكوين 2: 7) 

هنا بعد ان خلق الله جسد آدم نفخ في انفه ( الروح) فصار آدم ( نفسا حية ) 
جسد ونفس وروح .

نفس الجسد الحي في دمه .

(لان نفس الجسد هي في الدم)
(لاويين 7: 11)

المسيح في تجسده اشترك مع الناس في اللحم والدم ، اي الجسد والنفس ( الجسد والروح تجعل الانسان نفسا حيا ) .

(فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس)
(عبرانيين 2: 14)

اذا كان الانسان :نفس وجسد وروح 

(واله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام ولتحفظ روحكم ونفسكم وجسدكم كاملة بلا لوم عند مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح.)
(1 تسالونيكي 5: 23)

اذا فهو في تجسد كان مشابها لنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية 

(14 فاذ لنا رئيس كهنة عظيم قد اجتاز السموات يسوع ابن الله فلنتمسك بالاقرار.15 لان ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر ان يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية)
(عبرانيين 4: 14 - 15)

كيف تفهمين الان ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

يعني كان تجسد كامل بانسانيه كامله كامله

بس كلمه لاهوت و ناسوت دي محيره شويه

هبقي افرد لها موضوع مستقل منعا للتشعب هنا

و شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 ديسمبر 2009)

والى ان تفتحي موضوعا مستقلا فكري في هذه النبؤات ،ربما تجدي الاجابة على سؤالك فيها :


(ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل.)
(اشعياء 7: 14)

(لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام.7 لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية )
(اشعياء 9: 6- 7)


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مانا قريتها يا نيو مان اومال انا قريت كتير و بسئلكم ليه

عقلي اتحرك ليه ناحيه المسيحيه ليه مش البوذيه ولا اي حاجه

لاني قريت الكلام دا و نبوءات سفر اشعياء و المزامير المسيحانيه لداوود يعني المزامير الي فيها ذكر المسيح و منها مزمور قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني ........

شكرا علي تعبك اخ نيومان

الي اللقاء في موضوعي الي ممكن افتحه و لو اني متردده شويه عن الاهوت و الناسوت ما هما بالظبط

و شكرا


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2009)

أختي العزيزة...

كما قلت لك و أكد الأخ نيومان...

الله هو الآب و الابن و الروح القدس...

الابن في ملء الزمان تجسد، أي أخذ ناسوتاً كاملاً...أخذ جسداً و روحاً بشرية...

لاحظي الآتي:
1- الروح البشرية غير الروح القدس الأزلي
2- ناسوته لم ينفصل عن لاهوته لحظة واحدة و لا طرفة عين...هذا إيماننا...أما ما حدث وقت الموت، فهو أن روحه البشرية (= نفسه) المتحدة بلاهوته انفصلت عن جسده المتحد بلاهوته أيضاً...و وقت القيامة أعاد نفسه لجسده بقوة لاهوته


منتظر أسئلتك بشغف و أرجوك لا تترددي في أن تسألي عن كل ما تريدين


----------

